# Eberspacher wiring D1L



## 95149

Hi, can anybody send me the wiring diagram for the D1L, I have read the previous topic and i guy who said he had a PDF (10 Meg) for this model but his email is coming back user unknown. 
Many thanks

Regards
Jim


----------



## 95149

*Heater*

Hi, somebodys sent me a PM, cant open it though cos i havent paid subs for memeberships, still having a look to see if its woth it, can the person reply here or to [email protected] please


----------



## stuffed2

*eberspacher*

go to espar.com to download technical manuals


----------



## 95149

*Heater*

Hi stuffed2 
Thanks for the info very useful but doesn't cover the D1L though
Regards


----------



## rod_vw

Jim,

Before I say that I can supply any info please can you tell me if it's a D1LC or a D1LCC. The D1LCC has its control box mounted inside the heater casing.

Regards,


----------



## cabby

*eberspacher*

well sorry to say this goodrood, but surely this is why we pay subs.but i am sure some kindhearted sole will help.I can only suggest you contact one of the main agents and see if they can assist you.good luck.( it's only a tenner)


----------



## 95149

*Heater wiring*

Hi Rod,

Thanks for your help, the heater is a D1LC.

Regards
Jim


----------



## 88724

Hi Cabby

*well sorry to say this goodrood, but surely this is why we pay subs.*

What does this statement mean?

We pay subs to provide help for others?

We pay subs to have the ability to PM, which is provided free in the forum software and as been switched off?

Or that he must pay for an answer that will be given by someone who will provide it for free? (unless of course everyone else is getting paid to provide an answer and I am missing out?)

The simple answer is that Nuke wants to make money, He is leveraging the popularity if the site to make money, Please lets not delude ourselves that this is some great charitable venture. Nuke is not out there healing the sick and comforting the dying.

This is a forum peopled by a cross section of society that will provide answers to peoples queries for free, some answers are poor, some good, some great and then there are my answers which are......... Anyway the meeting room is being rented out by Nuke, whethor you pay or not you can ask questions or answer queries.

What your statement seems to be saying is that Nuke took away the PM facility and that you paid him to let you use PM again? *but surely this is why we pay subs*

Pause and ponder a while, re-evaluate why you paid

anyone want some cool-aid!

The answer, freely provided is here......

Link to manuals

For all those that keep saying "its only a Tenner" (fiver or whatever) please send all donations to me via Paypal.


----------



## 88927

I really thought we had progressed way past the bitterness on here....
There will always be people who complain about everything..... Personally I think that paying someone less than 3 pence per day for the provision of a site to allow me the ability to ask and answer questions is chump change. Regarding the "provided free in the forum software" issue, well I don't think you could get the software to totally replicate this site free anywhere on the planet...........
My advice would be to pay the subs and join the community, the alternative is to go to one of many free sites and ask there, but whatever course is taken it is no good to anyone to come here and whinge.

I have a house full of useful stuff but I still need a key to get in.

Keith


----------



## 88724

Hi Keith

Note I have paid the subs @ £10 and also I made a donation when the site went down, I am not bitter and I am not against Nuke making money, but would rather people accepted that fact instead of deifying Nuke or making comments like "thats why we pay subs" when refering to the PM issue.

The original poster did not come here and whinge, he had recieved a PM and simply pointed out that he could not open it.

Your house contains your property, its not a good analogy at all.

If your house contained everyone elses intelectual property and you were charging admission......, but think about it everyone is allowed to enter this site regardless of whethor they have paid.

Note also on the free software issue I merely eluded to the fact that the PM part had been removed and PM facilities are included in every free software forum I have ever seen. Unless you are claiming that Nuke invented PM? it was already there in the free forum software, there is however no denying that Nuke as worked on the Website and also altered the forum, but please keep it factual, but do note this

*
PHP-Nuke Copyright © 2004 by Francisco Burzi. This is free software, and you may redistribute it under the GPL.
PHP-Nuke comes with absolutely no warranty, for details, see the license*.

Its at the bottom of every forum page. Dave whethor by accident or design used the forum Nickname Nukeadmin, but that doesnt mean the software is his, if I call myself Bill Gates I wont suddenly own Microsoft....

If you are going to discuss lets keep it courteous, honest and factual.

But clearly note I am not against Nuke making money, I am merely against this Stepford wives/blind faith /gated community type thing.

Join the community? look around at the posts, everyone can post or drink freely from the fountain of knowledge ( and do remember to swallow not rinse and spit....), regardless of whethor or not they have paid.

Chump change? please donate some into my paypal account.

Surely has the Subs Secretary you know what you are selling?, I know what I bought and why I bought it.


----------



## 95149

*WHAT CAN I SAY ?*

Well guys what can i say ? Handbags at nine paces is it ?

My family and I are involved in Motorcycle racing, and regularly go onto several forums sites to share, discuss idea's etc. Is this one all about Money then as some members think so.
If thats the case close the forum to subscribers only. And i want no part in it.

All i have done is ask an innocent question regarding wiring of a heater.
Now if you want me to pay £10 for the info. I will tell you now you can go whistle, and yes i will ask another forum or manufacturer, if this is typical of the type of people on the forum, than i wouldn't want to be part of the community.

Just for your info i have donated £10 to other forums, as i realise they cost money to run, do a good job and they are not a public service, but i donated of my own free will after i have received some good info.

Good luck with the site Nuke, as always you get the good and bad, its those bad people that feel bitter about paying the £10 and they think everybody else should, thats the real situation.
I would be more than willing to pay £10 if i was a regular visitor or needed the site to build a motorhome, but truth is i don't need it, so many thanks to the nice guys and shove it to the others (you know who you are)

Thanks Guys


----------



## rod_vw

Hi Goodrood,

Don't take umbrage, it's as you say a forum is there to help everyone. There are some around here that can't see the wood for the trees.

I'm still looking for some info to help you out so hang on in there for a while (I'm not promising though) and ignore the comments that don't apply to this query.

Cheers,


----------



## 88724

Hi Rod

The link to the Manuals is posted way back, the D1LC is Click here


----------



## rod_vw

Hi Goodrood,

I can't find anything in my own documents to help you but there is this item on eBay that may be what you need. See item number 4613636012 . If I were you I would ask the seller if the info does cover your heater etc.
If you are not an eBay person give me a call via the Historic Volkswagen Club website (see below) look in the committee list, maybe I can help.

Regards,


----------



## 95149

Hi Rod and George ( & Stuffed 2), thanks very much for your help.
I have just contacted the manufacturers, well Ok the UK agents, who where more than helpful, in fact to the point of telling me my model is a D1L and not a D1LC and was manufactured in about 1990. 
So helpful in fact, they are sending me full colour installation manual Free of Charge.
So if any of you nice guys (LOL) would like a copy, I would be more than pleased to copy Electronic or paper and send it on for a small charge, no only kidding, i will even pay the postage if it will help some body. Better still, why doesn't the forum have a page for downloads such as this for members, subscribers or what ever?
All the best gents and thank you very much
Best Regards
Jim
PS guys, you are right, i wont throw the teddy out and lower my standards to that of others, in fact I may even join the site, i have been considering converting an Iveco 71/2 tonner for a couple of years now. I am actually going to look at a dropwell furniture van thats available at the end of the month so you never know, how i would like to get rid of my Van and caravan we use for racing!


----------



## 88927

*Re: WHAT CAN I SAY ?*



goodrood said:


> Well guys what can i say ? Handbags at nine paces is it ?
> 
> My family and I are involved in Motorcycle racing, and regularly go onto several forums sites to share, discuss idea's etc. Is this one all about Money then as some members think so.
> If thats the case close the forum to subscribers only. And i want no part in it.
> 
> All i have done is ask an innocent question regarding wiring of a heater.
> Now if you want me to pay £10 for the info. I will tell you now you can go whistle, and yes i will ask another forum or manufacturer, if this is typical of the type of people on the forum, than i wouldn't want to be part of the community.
> 
> Just for your info i have donated £10 to other forums, as i realise they cost money to run, do a good job and they are not a public service, but i donated of my own free will after i have received some good info.
> 
> Good luck with the site Nuke, as always you get the good and bad, its those bad people that feel bitter about paying the £10 and they think everybody else should, thats the real situation.
> I would be more than willing to pay £10 if i was a regular visitor or needed the site to build a motorhome, but truth is i don't need it, so many thanks to the nice guys and shove it to the others (you know who you are)
> 
> Thanks Guys


Nice attitude there my friend, although I can see why you have adopted it.

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland

goodrood said:


> PS guys, you are right, i wont throw the teddy out and lower my standards to that of others, in fact I may even join the site,


Glad you didn't throw the teddy out, it's a great site with real friendly helpful people.. welcome aboard ..


----------



## 88927

Hi George
I will not be drawn into one of your arguments, suffice to say that my comment about whinging was directed at you as you well know, not at the original poster. It would seem that once again you have managed to turn the tables on the unsuspecting and turned my comment into something that it was never intended to be.
Regarding your "courteous, honest and factual." statement, I think I have been and do not see your point at all.
I just wonder why, after all the vindictive nastiness that was displayed on this site over Christmas, you feel it necessary to bring up the same old criticisms of Nuke, I think the whole story is well know.
Regarding access to the site being wide open, you are right, however I think you will find that this is only a temporary thing.
Goodrood, I was not being derogatory to you in my comments, unfortunately you are unaware of the history of the site and were caught up in a side discussion. I am pleased to see that you are now thinking of joining the site as it will prove to be well worth the cost many times over.

Keith


----------



## cabby

As I said early on, contact the main agents.glad to see that my comment was of help.I have had dealings with them before and they are very helpful as you have now found out.will not charge you a tenner.was just airing my view that the mhf is worth the subs.ok.


----------



## 88724

Hi Kands

*suffice to say that my comment about whinging was directed at you as you well know*

If you read my post carefully, I was not whinging, please feel free to quote any whinge of mine that you can find, I have paid my £10 so you cannot have been directing this at me (as you are now trying to claim)

here is a direct quote from your post

My advice would be to *pay the subs *and join the community, the alternative is to go to one of many free sites

That obviously is not directed at me as you already know I have paid up, although I dont think your pay up or sod off message is very nice (thats exactly how it reads)

Again anyone (bar you obviously) can see that I actually support Nuke making money, again its clear from my posts read them over and see.

I have not critisised Nuke either, again, please show where.


----------



## 88927

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi Cabby
> 
> *well sorry to say this goodrood, but surely this is why we pay subs.*
> 
> What does this statement mean? *Question*
> 
> We pay subs to provide help for others? B]Whinge[/B]
> 
> We pay subs to have the ability to PM, which is provided free in the forum software and as been switched off? *Whinge
> 
> Or that he must pay for an answer that will be given by someone who will provide it for free? (unless of course everyone else is getting paid to provide an answer and I am missing out?) **Whinge*
> The simple answer is that Nuke wants to make money, He is leveraging the popularity if the site to make money, Please lets not delude ourselves that this is some great charitable venture. Nuke is not out there healing the sick and comforting the dying. *Whinge
> 
> This is a forum peopled by a cross section of society that will provide answers to peoples queries for free, some answers are poor, some good, some great and then there are my answers which are......... Anyway the meeting room is being rented out by Nuke, whethor you pay or not you can ask questions or answer queries. **Whinge*
> 
> What your statement seems to be saying is that Nuke took away the PM facility and that you paid him to let you use PM again? *but surely this is why we pay subs* *Whinge
> 
> Pause and ponder a while, re-evaluate why you paid **?*
> 
> anyone want some cool-aid! *Question*
> 
> The answer, freely provided is here...... *Kind offer*
> 
> Link to manuals
> 
> For all those that keep saying "its only a Tenner" (fiver or whatever) please send all donations to me via Paypal.


George, I have obliged if you open up the quote you will see... Most of us know you well enough now to recognise your need to top up on adrenalin. I will leave you to have the final words, as we all know you will, so please, entertain us. I will waste no more of peoples time on this, I am just glad that goodrood got the info he required.

Thanks

Keith

Ps. To all the innocent bystanders, I do appologise for this "off topic" part.


----------



## rod_vw

Hi Jim,

That's great, I've tried to make some sense of Eberspacher UK in the past with no luck but you seem to have cracked it!

I would love a copy of the document for reference if possible. Any format that you like although a .pdf would be most useful. Being close to the Volkswagen camper world I often get asked for such info and like this time I try to help.

Good luck and best regards,


----------



## 88724

Hi Cabby

*well sorry to say this goodrood, but surely this is why we pay subs.*

What does this statement mean? *Question* to cabby

We pay subs to provide help for others? *Whinge* Not a whinge Keith look up rhetorical question

We pay subs to have the ability to PM, which is provided free in the forum software and as been switched off? *Whinge* again rhetorical question, this is how cabby's post read (pay the money and get pm functionality back)

Or that he must pay for an answer that will be given by someone who will provide it for free? (unless of course everyone else is getting paid to provide an answer and I am missing out?) *Whinge* again rhetorical question

The simple answer is that Nuke wants to make money, He is leveraging the popularity if the site to make money, Please lets not delude ourselves that this is some great charitable venture. Nuke is not out there healing the sick and comforting the dying. *Whinge* No Keith again Fact, all true and as I said I support Nuke making money

This is a forum peopled by a cross section of society that will provide answers to peoples queries for free, some answers are poor, some good, some great and then there are my answers which are......... Anyway the meeting room is being rented out by Nuke, whethor you pay or not you can ask questions or answer queries. *Whinge* again all factual

What your statement seems to be saying is that Nuke took away the PM facility and that you paid him to let you use PM again? *but surely this is why we pay subs* *Whinge* No I was asking Cabby, as this is how cabby's post read

Pause and ponder a while, re-evaluate why you paid *?*

anyone want some cool-aid! *Question* no its humour refering to a group of people who followed blindly on a matter of faith and were not free thinkers

The answer, freely provided is here...... *Kind offer* statement of fact regardless of whethor I had paid I could answer the question, I did not imply pay up or sod off as you have done Keith

Link to manuals

For all those that keep saying "its only a Tenner" (fiver or whatever) please send all donations to me via Paypal.

Keith as everyone who looks through this post can see I have been honest courteous and factual. I am not whingeing about the subs indeed I have paid them, actually double what you paid and I will help you at any oppurtunity too, I have not made a distinction about who I will answer based on whethor they subscribe or not. two people have hinted at the "us and them" in this thread and I am not one of them, all of my unedited posts in this thread attest to exactly what I have said.

Fact is Keith you do not like what I have written, but you are unable to show a single inaccuracy. Hopefully pay up or sod of is just your personal opinion and not policy.


----------



## 88927

GeorgeTelford said:


> Fact is Keith you do not like what I have written, but you are unable to show a single inaccuracy. Hopefully pay up or sod of is just your personal opinion and not policy.


You asked "If you read my post carefully, I was not whinging, please feel free to quote any whinge of mine that you can find, I have paid my £10 so you cannot have been directing this at me (as you are now trying to claim)"
I did as you asked, however you now try the holier than thou stuff and claim that you are factual and honest.....................

I said "My advice would be to pay the subs and join the community, the alternative is to go to one of many free sites and ask there, but whatever course is taken it is no good to anyone to come here and whinge."
Please indicate where the words Pay up or Sod off appear. IF YOU read my words CAREFULLY you will see that the words "My Advice" appear, please indicate how you could possibly imagine this is a policy statement???
I feel that this is degenerating into the sort of nit picky war of words that you thrive upon George. After I have reviewed your reply to see if you can conjure up any imaginary words, I will not revisit this tread. Please do not feel at liberty to behave as you have done in the past and try to promote bad feeling on the site. My post was clear in its intention, I agreed with another member and offered advice which was not meant in a derogatory fashion but a lighthearted manner. Maybe we should all remember this in future when posting, only ever be serious and factual.
Speaking of factual, I find your comments regarding Dave to be distasteful in the extreme, you made your feelings known previously and there is no need to constantly regurgitate them now. I do not believe anyone here is deluded about Dave's intentions so why mention it?

Keith


----------



## peejay

Ok everyone, time to call a halt on this, as far as i'm aware the original poster has received the information he was seeking, I see little point in this thread continuing other than as a vehicle for personal grudges and dissagreements which serves no valid purpose to our members.

Any problems with this, feel free to pm me.

pete.


----------

